# Can I print a high quality t-shirts with heat press?



## BekaEllio

Hello, I want to start t-shirt business, but I am wondering if I can make high quality t-shirts with heat press? Will designs like that ( https://teespring.com/shop/fne101#pid=2&cid=2397&sid=back ) print on t-shirt well if I print out whole picture of the design on only one transfer paper (A3 size) and then transfer the design on a t-shirt with heat press machine? 
If yes, what printer and heat press machine do you recommend?

English is not my native language, forgive me any mistakes


----------



## MR FIX IT

Your answer is yes and no. If on a white shirt you can make it look very clean. On a black shirt not. That's not your average printer. Now there are companies that can produce that for you and you press them on. But I believe you are trying to be pretty much self contained.


----------



## BekaEllio

MR FIX IT said:


> Your answer is yes and no. If on a white shirt you can make it look very clean. On a black shirt not. That's not your average printer. Now there are companies that can produce that for you and you press them on. But I believe you are trying to be pretty much self contained.


Thanks for replying. Can you recommend a high quality printer so that I can print t-shirts myself without relying on other companies? If not, can you tell me what price range should I expect for high quality printers that can print well on black t-shirts? Did you mean by "that's not your average printer" a 4 ink color printer and consider a high quality printer a 6 ink color printer?

Thanks again for replying. If you answer my last questions you would help me a lot.


----------



## FOREVERCS

Oh you can archive a result like in your pic with heat transfer paper.

However, it would be a special laser printer and high quality transfer paper necessary. So you might have to invest a bit


----------



## herokid

BekaEllio said:


> Hello, I want to start t-shirt business, but I am wondering if I can make high quality t-shirts with heat press? Will designs like that ( https://teespring.com/shop/fne101#pid=2&cid=2397&sid=back ) print on t-shirt well if I print out whole picture of the design on only one transfer paper (A3 size) and then transfer the design on a t-shirt with heat press machine?
> If yes, what printer and heat press machine do you recommend?
> 
> English is not my native language, forgive me any mistakes


A heat press is just a tool. How you use it determines your possibilities. What you have posted is screen printing. To achieve the results you seek, with heat press only option is to purchase Pre-made screen printing heat transfers. Proworldinc.com has a good selection. You will be limited to the selection they offer unless you have custom designs printed. Heat transfer vinyl could also achieve similar results with different texture depending the design and detail it involves. Oki printers now print in white toner and may also be a option as well as inkjet heat transfers.
I would recommend doing some research into these printing processes prior to jumping into it.


Of all screen printing is your best option if going to print in bulk and if just doing one or two shirts here n there I would say Oki printer method.


----------



## MR FIX IT

Ok you now have answers my friend. Any press to a point will work quiet well. To be sure if temperature on your press is correct purchase a heat gun. Test various spots on the press to be sure its heated up evenly. Now as for printers yes the oki is a nice machine. Also a DTG machine would work for you. Now I am not sure of your budget but you talking a few thousand in start up cost. You may decide to go the way of vinyl. With a much lower start up cost you can produce some great pieces.


----------

